# R.I.P Little charlie.



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I only had you two days. After seeing you in the pet shop tuesday I knew i had to go and get you the day after and bring you home. I just wish the pet shop had said something earlier instead of hiding you away, maybe your little body wouldnt have been so underfed and tired and you might have made it to your vets appointment in time.

R.I.P. Little charlie. I will never forget you


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Poor little guy


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

im so angry at the moment. the pet shop even admitted they couldnt be bothered with him and didnt have the time to feed him and would just leave him to die. brought him home on the wednesday, went back in on the thursday to pick up wax worms to try get him feeding and they had got more baby geckos in :evil: went back in today and a young mum with young children was buying one of the geckos and they was advising her to use calci sand and a heat mat that covered the full bottom of its viv :evil:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Oh Maxine that's so awful  At least Charlie had a little love and attention at the end and you tried to help him. How can the people in these shops live with themselves?


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

If it wasnt for the crickets being so cheap I would never go in again. I wont be spending my money on anything else in there. 

This is the first reptile Ive lost and Ive been watching him still hoping he will wake up  Id best box him up now and tomorrow he will be burried back in the wild where he probably came from.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i couldnt sleep all night because of that horrible shit pet shop. i'm never going in again. They deserve to be locked up an starved themselves. They even admitted it was 'the geckos that always went funny' i dont see why they keep buying more then :twisted: an if they cant care for the geckos how do they expect to care for the boa constrictor and the pair of iguanas?! Makes me sooooooo angry. I don't care how cheap they can get the crickets for, they arent having any of my money again an im not gonig in again. 

At least our little Charlie had some love for the last few days of his life and he can rest peacefully.   we love you Charlie!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Maxine.. I think now is the time to get that shop closed down..before another poor animal dies from their neglect.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

think we should post a picture of him eating a cricket, my mum might post other pics of him later but i'll just post one where u cant see the state he was in. 

RIP Charlie


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

aww im soo sorry for your loss i hate losing a rep
manda xx


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

thats just awful..so glad theres people like you out there tomraider atleast he's last couple of days were better...shop should be shut.. :evil:


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

awwww thats realy bad, rip little guy!


----------



## Duck (Aug 5, 2006)

im so sorry for your loss. that pet shop shouldn;t be allowed to keep animals if thats the way they are treated.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

:evil: the tail looked so thin...a shame for this pet shop,if it was a much expensive animal I'm sure they would have care and feed more.RIP lil geck.


----------

